# Fastest way to get hanging done?



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Most crews that I see that are fast, and this goes for any trade really, are not physically going fast. They are working in perfect unison with each other. Most not even talking much always one step ahead of each other. 

A well oiled machine makes everything go faster.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Yes really!! What a pain in the a$$ those stupid jacks are!! Spend more time effin around with them than getting the rock on the ceiling.
> 
> Seriously ....cut.....flip....up.....nail....done!!!
> 
> Sorry but as you can tell I don't like jacks unless you are all by your onesies.


You might have some issues here Sally... :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> You might have some issues here Sally... :laughing:


I know .......I need to see a shrink!!:sad::laughing:


----------



## Jun8 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd definitely go for the helper approach.
Decorators in London


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Most crews that I see that are fast, and this goes for any trade really, are not physically going fast. They are working in perfect unison with each other. Most not even talking much always one step ahead of each other.
> 
> A well oiled machine makes everything go faster.


Isn't this the truth. Seeing people getting twice as much done and working half the speed is a beatiful thing.

Back when I was in and just out of HS, I hung rock piece rate with a vet in his 40's. We averaged around 80 boards a day and he was the one person that taught me teamwork and how to be one step ahead all the time. We did so little talking while we worked that most people though we didn't like each other. Most things spoken were one or two words. ( 142 and a half....left...27", top 2 1/4)

We would hang the ceilings together (I cut) and then split up to do the walls. He would do first floor and stairs and I would do the second floor. Maybe one or twice a day we would need each other's help for a dificult board or two. We usally hung 5/8 as a team.

I worked with him a little over a year and quit when he refused to give me a bigger cut. I was hanging more boards than he and he was getting 2x what I was getting.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

GCTony said:


> I worked with him a little over a year and quit when he refused to give me a bigger cut. I was hanging more boards than he and he was getting 2x what I was getting.


I think you forgot who got the job also and company profit, not to mention all the other costs... :thumbsup:

.
In any case, ideal team to bang out a house in a 1/2 day is 5... one cutter and 4 hangers... can be done in a day with three...

Two guys, one of you is always waiting for the other... three will keep it flowing... one cutter and two hangers... two guys hanging should have a board screwed by the time the cutter is done and brings over the next board...

Anything less than three and it's going to probably cost you about the same as two guys but most likely more money to get the same job done... do the math...

Best of luck... _8^)_


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

KAP said:


> I think you forgot who got the job also and company profit, not to mention all the other costs... :thumbsup: _8^)_


We both were piece rate employees of the company but my partner controlled how much of the share I got. Looking back, I was wrong because as a 17 year old, I didn't realize that experience goes beyond how many peices of something your do. There's a whole lot more to it. In addition, he had a wife, three kids, mortgage, ect.... I'm a kid living with mom and dad and if I wasn't working I was playing with fast cars and partying with women that liked money. Gawd, to think back how much money I Pi$$ed away is depressing. :laughing: In 1983, I was 17 and I made $30K. That's about $65K today. What the heck happend to it?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hire a Frenchman be done with it.

One phone call one day of sheet rocking.... And 5 days for me to go in and tape.


Fastest way that I know of


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

GCTony said:


> We both were piece rate employees of the company but my partner controlled how much of the share I got. Looking back, I was wrong because as a 17 year old, I didn't realize that experience goes beyond how many peices of something your do. There's a whole lot more to it. In addition, he had a wife, three kids, mortgage, ect.... I'm a kid living with mom and dad and if I wasn't working I was playing with fast cars and partying with women that liked money. Gawd, to think back how much money I Pi$$ed away is depressing. :laughing: In 1983, I was 17 and I made $30K. That's about $65K today. What the heck happend to it?


Dont know if i necessarily agree with him needing to be payed more just because he has a family. My logic is knowledge/experience/production should trump. Had a buddy recently quit a company he had been working for for years and years because he was training guys who the boss man was paying more than him and justifying it with "they have kids and need it more than you."


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

two guys for lids, and ditch the lift, unless you want to look like do-it-yourselfers. and one guy hanging walls, unless your helper is really slow. as a general rule on board every 10 min, give or take on how hard that sheet is to hang, thats screwing off also.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm gonna have to disagree with a lot of the guys that said to ditch the lift.

I like it and use it.

Especially with 10' and 12' sheets.

I don't want to have regular cortizone shots when I'm 50.

...or develop an oxy habit. :whistling


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Using a lift IS a sign of a Diy job. Hire a professional hanger and donate the lift to the Diy channel.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with a lot of the guys that said to ditch the lift.
> 
> I like it and use it.
> 
> ...


Hopefully by 50, you'll have learned to sub it out to the younger crews who are hungry to grow and can get it done quicker without a lift... :thumbsup:


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

Thought I would throw this out there.
I have never used a lift in my life. We just did a big a$$ Garage 1140sqft. Double 5/8 0n ceiling used 4x8x12 Man what a freakin life saver!! So in short I would say there is a time and place for everything..


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the best method is for the more experienced guy to "Cut and Carry". Both guys asist in taking measurements if need be. The cutter cuts the sheet. If it is a full 12' sheet or nearly so both guys carry the sheet to the wall or ceiling. If it is smaller the "Cut Man" carries the sheet.The helper better have the benches and guns set up in place ready to go. Tack the sheet in place with about 8-12 screws on the perimeter. The helper stays and routs out any penetrations and finishes fastening the sheet. He moves the benches and guns to the next sheet. He checks with a straight edge for anything that needs shimming, and helps get the next sheet tacked up.
Meanwhile the Cut and Carry man is cutting the next sheet. Etc. etc. untill it's time to go home.


----------



## TiM Management (Jul 18, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep. I'd have him as my helper. Tack the boards up and let him finishing screwing them off while your cutting the next boards.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


This is the fastest way to hang board in a house. A lot of times on ceilings ill use 3 guys or even on walls. Its effective because by the time they're done screwing off a board I got the next one ready to go.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

2 good hangers on residential should average 45-50 boards a day,,and do a neat job. I alone with the lift can hang 20-30 boards 4x12 in a days time. And do a neat job. These numbers all depend on the layout of the job.. No one builds a straight 8 anymore:no::no::no:


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Depends on the size of the job and the boards that need to be hung. We are also a 2 man crew and hang every job we get. What we do is first and foremost tackle the ceilings together as a team and get them all done before even thinking of walls. One guy cuts the other guy measures then we both hang. We hang all boards and just perimeter nail them until the whole ceiling is done. When all the boards are hung we both grab our screw guns and tackle all the screwing on the entire cieling. Same with the walls. We will do all the walls that require 14's and 16's first because there so heavy. After that we both go our separate ways and hang on our own. Again we just hang all the boards first and perimeter nail until all the rock is hung then we screw everything off at the end. The idea behind this is that neither person has to put down the screw gun once you start going. Trust me I think the is the fastest way for a two man crew.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

livingsoulsdie said:


> Depends on the size of the job and the boards that need to be hung. We are also a 2 man crew and hang every job we get. What we do is first and foremost tackle the ceilings together as a team and get them all done before even thinking of walls. One guy cuts the other guy measures then we both hang. We hang all boards and just perimeter nail them until the whole ceiling is done. When all the boards are hung we both grab our screw guns and tackle all the screwing on the entire cieling. Same with the walls. We will do all the walls that require 14's and 16's first because there so heavy. After that we both go our separate ways and hang on our own. Again we just hang all the boards first and perimeter nail until all the rock is hung then we screw everything off at the end. The idea behind this is that neither person has to put down the screw gun once you start going. Trust me I think the is the fastest way for a two man crew.


Do you glue?


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

We glue our ceilings we do not glue our walls.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It ain't rocket surgery either


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

thom said:


> I've done it myself, in fact one job I did 12' sheets fo 5/8 on a 10' ceiling by myself.
> 
> Either a "T" or nails in plates at the wall, a "T" to support the other end. It ain't rocket science.


I've done it with T's and scab boards against the wall hanging 4x8's but thats only a few sheets. If I have to hang multiple sheets I get a helper or a lift or both. 

Sure it's not rocket science, just a little stupid IMO. Why bust you azz and put your body through all of that?
There's probably a lot of guys on this forum with bad backs(me!), knee's, arms shoulders, etc from doing work without proper equipment. 

If you can work like that all the power to you.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I switched to a lift a couple years ago. Before that, I'd hang ceilings by tacking cleats up, then walk up a step ladder balancing the sheet on my head, slip one end under the cleats, press up and screw.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

> Sure it's not rocket science, just a little stupid IMO. Why bust you azz and put your body through all of that?


Amen! If you're gonna work like that better have an early retirement plan unless you are some kind of super human beast... 99% of people will destroy their bodies working like that.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

*Drywall Lift*

I have been using a lift for the past 6-7 years. I rarely run into a situation where it cannot be used other than stair casings. Most of my old drywall buddies complained that they were not worth the time to setup, or that they were a pain to move around. My personal experience has been much different.

My experience:

1. Keep the work area floor clear of debris

2. Setup time is less than 5 minutes

3. Buy a lift with the largest wheels you can find. (_they roll easier_)

4. Keep the brake and cable clean and they work very smoothly. 

5. It is much faster than T-braces or clips.

6. Prevents those nagging neck & shoulder injuries.

7. I lightly spray the cable with WD40 at the end of each job.


----------



## Schwatt (Aug 8, 2013)

thom said:


> I've done it myself, in fact one job I did 12' sheets fo 5/8 on a 10' ceiling by myself.
> 
> Either a "T" or nails in plates at the wall, a "T" to support the other end. It ain't rocket science.


How many weeks did that take you? 

I'm 6'4" can bench 350 and OH press 210 and I wouldn't even try to hang 12' _1/2 on an 8 ft ceiling_ by myself without a lift. 5/8 on a 10 footer? :blink:

I'm calling BS, I would like to see a video of anyone hanging 12' 5/8 on any ceiling by themselves, much less a 10'.


----------

